# Rain Suit



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Landing to replace current rain suit. 
What’s a good brand to buy? 
Want zippered legs, light weight and black.
Thanks.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Dry Joy by Foot Joy...or Zero Restriction.....they are both golf apparel, but when you said black that narrowed the field...I have worn both and own both...the Dry Joy is probably better at shedding water but my new Zero Restriction is the best windbreaker/rain jacket that allows me to swing a golf club and thats more movement than most dog trainers....the bad news neither was cheap


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Landing to replace current rain suit.
> What’s a good brand to buy?
> Want zippered legs, light weight and black.
> Thanks.


KUIU, pants have zipper fly and full length leg zippers, choose color gunmetal

https://www.kuiu.com/waterproof-hunting-pants-1/chugach-nx-rain-pant/41002.html?dwvar_41002_color=Verde2.0&cgid=bottoms-rain#start=1

https://www.kuiu.com/waterproof-hun...l?dwvar_51003_color=Verde2.0&cgid=jacket-rain


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I got my last rain suit through the Purina ProClub. If you're a member, you might want to look at it. https://www.1.awardhq.com/152716LPD...aster-waterproof-rain-suit/_/A-RP25267?skuId=


----------



## Reginald (Apr 18, 2018)

EdA said:


> KUIU, pants have zipper fly and full length leg zippers, choose color gunmetal
> 
> https://www.kuiu.com/waterproof-hunting-pants-1/chugach-nx-rain-pant/41002.html?dwvar_41002_color=Verde2.0&cgid=bottoms-rain#start=1
> 
> https://www.kuiu.com/waterproof-hun...l?dwvar_51003_color=Verde2.0&cgid=jacket-rain


Ed,

How do these compare to say a Gortex material?

Thanks


----------



## Trent Goree (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree with Dr. Ed. Kuiu makde some of the best stuff I've ever worn. Cabela's also have some really nice rain gear in the Guidewear Series




EdA said:


> KUIU, pants have zipper fly and full length leg zippers, choose color gunmetal
> 
> https://www.kuiu.com/waterproof-hunting-pants-1/chugach-nx-rain-pant/41002.html?dwvar_41002_color=Verde2.0&cgid=bottoms-rain#start=1
> 
> https://www.kuiu.com/waterproof-hun...l?dwvar_51003_color=Verde2.0&cgid=jacket-rain


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

EdA said:


> Thomas D said:
> 
> 
> > Landing to replace current rain suit.
> ...


Tom
I agree with Ed as far as pants go. My go to jacket, at least for our summer rain, is a frog togg.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Reginald said:


> Ed,
> 
> How do these compare to say a Gortex material?
> 
> Thanks


Better I think


----------

